# Retail plus router downloading problem



## reefer138 (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi, I just bout a Retail plus+ router and I have no problem connecting to the internet but when I try downloading an update or a video on youtube it starts downloading but after the computer on the bottom left of my screen turns of it will not continue downloading, only downloads a part of the video or update even though the connection is still excellent. Also will diconnect from router and I have to turn power off from router and reconnect to get a signal. My laptop is a Dell inspiron 5150 and the router is Retail plus+ Model ??? but this is on the box P/N:RP-NPWL-N1
ROUTER IC# 6928A-WA6202V2
Thanks for any help in advance.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Any chance you have a link to the uers's manual for that router? If you have a separate modem, have you connected directly to see if that works?


----------



## sdikevin (Jun 10, 2009)

Like JohnWill said, remove the router and connect your computer to your modem and see if you still have the same problem. If you don't go through your users manual and check the routers configuration.

I have never heard of Retail plus+ as far as routers go. I just looked for routers by that brand on bestbuy.com, walmart.com, and newegg and got nothing. I found their website and they only list a 4 port hub... no routers http://www.retailplus.com/retailplusproducts.htm

I would recommend getting your money back for that and buy a Linksys, D-Link, Belkin, or Netgear router.


----------



## reefer138 (Jun 12, 2009)

when I connect with cable there is no problem. I do have the manual but there's so much info that I dont understand. Thred hold,AP,client mode ect. I put attachment of the manual but I had to covert to text in PDF it would exceed the limit. Thanks for the help. Can't return exceaded the time to return.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Did you try compressing it with something like ZIP?

I really would like to see the PDF file, can't use you one of the many large file transfer sites and just post the link to the file here?

Here's one of many of such sites: http://transferbigfiles.com/Default.aspx


----------



## reefer138 (Jun 12, 2009)

I need a E-mail to send to or tell me how to save some were and post link here.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

When you transfer it up, I think you get a link to download it, use that link here.


----------



## reefer138 (Jun 12, 2009)

hope I did this wright. He's the post were the PDF router manual is 
http://www.transferbigfiles.com/Get.aspx?id=aa20d4e6-77e3-465a-93d9-10d7c92999b1


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, I can't get anything from that link...


----------



## reefer138 (Jun 12, 2009)

Try it again after page opens were it says "your files" (bottom) click on Manual router En.pdf


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, not the link appears dead, so it's going down hill.


----------



## reefer138 (Jun 12, 2009)

It' a PDF file when I click it the page it opens then at the bootm it say's your files and I click the Router manual link and it opens in PDF. Can you send me a private message with your E-Mail so I can send it direcly to you. I ZIP. it but it's still to large to post here. If not is there an other site to post large files. Thanks for the help I really apreciate it.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Hold on, I just tried the link again and I got a PDF file! 

Let me look it over and see if anything makes sense...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I think the first thing I'd do here is to simply reset that router to factory defaults and see if the wired connection works properly. With a cable modem, that should get wired connections working properly.

The following procedure should get you a connection with any broadband modem that is configured to use DHCP for the router connection, such as cable modems, and many DSL modems. If you require PPPoE configuration for the DSL modem, that will have to be configured to match the ISP requirements.

Note that the wireless encryption and channel selection will have to be done after the basic wired connection is established, the first step is to get wired connections working.


Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on. 
Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

*NOTE:* For the items below in *red* surrounded with *< >*, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous command output!

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<dns_servers>* - The IP address of the first (or only) address for *DNS Servers*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.

BTW, since I have a paid account at one of these places, I uploaded the file so that it could be viewed more than a limited number of times in case the other link dies:

https://www.afileforyou.com/files/e288aea6-e971-44e7-95f2-e3d01204e95d


----------



## reefer138 (Jun 12, 2009)

here it is hope I did this wright.
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
C:\Documents and Settings\VICTOR>ipconfig/all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : notebook
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : cpe.libertypr.com
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : cpe.libertypr.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Cont
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0F-1F-17-E3-0B
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 24.171.198.164
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.252.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 24.171.196.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.229.198.26
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 24.138.234.252
63.245.32.5
63.245.32.11
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, June 17, 2009 9:11:39 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, June 17, 2009 10:11:39 PM

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 12:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless 1450 Dual Band WLAN Mi
ni-PCI Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-90-96-B0-D1-11
C:\Documents and Settings\VICTOR>ipconfig/all


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You have a public IP address there. If that's connected through the router, you have the modem connected to one of the four LAN ports, not the WAN port where it should be connected.


----------



## reefer138 (Jun 12, 2009)

The modem is connected to the WAN port of the router via Ethernet cable and this laptop is connected to LAN port 1 of the router via Ethernet cable. these are the settings on the setup page: 
System 
Uptime 0day:1h:2m:20s 
Firmware Version v1.2.5 
Build Time Fri Aug 8 16:52:32 CST 2008 
Wireless Configuration 
Mode AP 
Band 2.4 GHz (B+G+N) 
SSID MyWLAN

Channel Number 11 
Encryption Disabled 
BSSID 00:02:72:7a:d4:52 
Associated Clients 1 
TCP/IP Configuration 
Attain IP Protocol Fixed IP 
IP Address 192.168.1.254 
Subnet Mask 255.255.255.0 
Default Gateway 192.168.1.254 
DHCP Server Enabled 
MAC Address 00:02:72:7a:d4:52 
WAN Configuration 
Attain IP Protocol DHCP 
IP Address 24.138.226.35 
Subnet Mask 255.255.252.0 
Default Gateway 24.138.224.1 
MAC Address 00:02:72:7a:d4:53


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

From your previous post.


> Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0F-1F-17-E3-0B
> Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
> Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
> IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 24.171.198.164
> ...


That isn't coming from the router, where did that come from?

Did you do the reset procedure I posted? If so, did you also do the tests I asked for? I'd like to see the results of those.


----------



## reefer138 (Jun 12, 2009)

I did exactly as you said. I did the process and in CMD. IPCONFIG/all I copyed and pasted the results here. But remember the connetion was still wired when this was done at least I never saw to go wireless. Should I try the process again?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'd like you to follow the previous reset post EXACTLY and post the entire results I asked for.


----------



## reefer138 (Jun 12, 2009)

Sorry for the delay Johnwill I was out for a few days. I did the reset procces and these are the results. When I put the ping command and hit ENTER the results are the same. Do I have to put some letter with the ping command to get the IP-address and gateway address ? Here are the results:
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
C:\Documents and Settings\VICTOR>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : notebook
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : cpe.libertypr.com
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : cpe.libertypr.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Cont
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0F-1F-17-E3-0B
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 24.42.12.245
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.252.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 24.42.12.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.229.198.26
 DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 24.138.234.252
63.245.32.5
63.245.32.11
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, June 23, 2009 9:32:20 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, June 23, 2009 10:32:20 PM
C:\Documents and Settings\VICTOR>ping
Usage: ping [-t] [-a] [-n count] [-l size] [-f] [-i TTL] [-v TOS]
[-r count] [-s count] [[-j host-list] | [-k host-list]]
[-w timeout] target_name
Options:
-t Ping the specified host until stopped.
To see statistics and continue - type Control-Break;
To stop - type Control-C.
-a Resolve addresses to hostnames.
-n count Number of echo requests to send.
-l size Send buffer size.
-f Set Don't Fragment flag in packet.
-i TTL Time To Live.
-v TOS Type Of Service.
-r count Record route for count hops.
-s count Timestamp for count hops.
-j host-list Loose source route along host-list.
-k host-list Strict source route along host-list.
-w timeout Timeout in milliseconds to wait for each reply.

C:\Documents and Settings\VICTOR>ping
Usage: ping [-t] [-a] [-n count] [-l size] [-f] [-i TTL] [-v TOS]
[-r count] [-s count] [[-j host-list] | [-k host-list]]
[-w timeout] target_name
Options:
-t Ping the specified host until stopped.
To see statistics and continue - type Control-Break;
To stop - type Control-C.
-a Resolve addresses to hostnames.
-n count Number of echo requests to send.
-l size Send buffer size.
-f Set Don't Fragment flag in packet.
-i TTL Time To Live.
-v TOS Type Of Service.
-r count Record route for count hops.
-s count Timestamp for count hops.
-j host-list Loose source route along host-list.
-k host-list Strict source route along host-list.
-w timeout Timeout in milliseconds to wait for each reply.

C:\Documents and Settings\VICTOR>ping
Usage: ping [-t] [-a] [-n count] [-l size] [-f] [-i TTL] [-v TOS]
[-r count] [-s count] [[-j host-list] | [-k host-list]]
[-w timeout] target_name
Options:
-t Ping the specified host until stopped.
To see statistics and continue - type Control-Break;
To stop - type Control-C.
-a Resolve addresses to hostnames.
-n count Number of echo requests to send.
-l size Send buffer size.
-f Set Don't Fragment flag in packet.
-i TTL Time To Live.
-v TOS Type Of Service.
-r count Record route for count hops.
-s count Timestamp for count hops.
-j host-list Loose source route along host-list.
-k host-list Strict source route along host-list.
-w timeout Timeout in milliseconds to wait for each reply.

C:\Documents and Settings\VICTOR>ping 206.190.60.37
Pinging 206.190.60.37 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=53ms TTL=53
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=35ms TTL=54
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=29ms TTL=53
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=40ms TTL=54
Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 29ms, Maximum = 53ms, Average = 39ms
C:\Documents and Settings\VICTOR>ping yahoo.com
Pinging yahoo.com [209.191.93.53] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 209.191.93.53: bytes=32 time=45ms TTL=53
Reply from 209.191.93.53: bytes=32 time=33ms TTL=53
Reply from 209.191.93.53: bytes=32 time=32ms TTL=53
Reply from 209.191.93.53: bytes=32 time=33ms TTL=53
Ping statistics for 209.191.93.53:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 32ms, Maximum = 45ms, Average = 35ms
C:\Documents and Settings\VICTOR>


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If you read the comments that I purposely put in red so they'd stand out, you'd see that you have to use information from the IPCONFIG command to format the ping commands.

In any case, you have a normal connection there, since you can ping Internet sites by name and IP address.


If you want this to work wirelessly, you have to do the same tests with the wired connection disconnected.


----------

